

If These 5 People Who Tried Windows 8 Are Normal, Microsoft Has A Big Problem - cs702
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-has-big-problem-with-windows-8-2012-10

======
duiker101
Microsoft might have a problem. But I think it's not huge as many people think
it is. Microsoft made a a choice, to change, to evolve. And so they did, if
because of the fear of change they would never advance other companies would
have stepped over. I see people complaining about no start button. what a big
deal, Macs don't have a start button but I have never seen someone
complaining. People will learn, I have no doubt, and in some years we will
wonder we did we used to have a start button. Let's see what this new OS has
really to offer to the mass before judging. Let's not be irrationally afraid
of change.

------
Quekster
I like how the article completely disregards the positive things said by the
customers in the video. Typical BI crap.

